# Illustrator: verwackelte Bunstift-Linien grade machen?



## Fleck06 (1. April 2006)

Wie kann ich verwackelte Linien, die mit einem Stiftwerkzeug gezeichnet wurden immer mehr  grade machen?

und:

immer mehr "verrunden"?


THX


----------



## Rofi (2. April 2006)

Hi,
nachfolgend ein Auszug aus der Hilfe:



> So ändern Sie den Glättungsgrad
> Doppelklicken Sie auf das Glätten-Werkzeug .
> Stellen Sie die folgenden Optionen ein, und klicken Sie auf „OK“:
> „Genauigkeit“, um zu bestimmen, wie weit Sie die Maus oder den Stift bewegen müssen, bis Illustrator dem Pfad einen neuen Ankerpunkt hinzufügt. So bedeutet etwa ein Genauigkeitswert von 2,5, dass Bewegungen des Werkzeugs von weniger als 2,5 Pixel nicht registriert werden. Die Genauigkeit kann zwischen 0,5 und 20 Pixel liegen. Je höher der Wert, desto glatter und weniger komplex ist der Pfad.
> „Glättung“, um zu bestimmen, wie stark Illustrator den Pfad glättet, wenn Sie das Werkzeug anwenden. Der Wert für „Glättung“ kann zwischen 0% und 100% liegen. Je höher der Wert ist, desto glatter wird der Pfad.



Gruß,
Rofi


----------

